# Did you give birth to multiples 'naturally?'



## jessyjones

hey everyone. 
me and my partner found out we were having fraternal twins and are now 12 weeks along :) woo....
now since we found out ive had a million and one things running through my head and the main one being is that i had my heart set on ( at least attempting) a natural birth and not a c-section. the doc said chances are even if i manage to give birth to one naturally i will end up having a c-section with the second... so now im a bit confused.. do i just bite the bullet and go straight in for a c-section or do i try it and end up with two sore areas! argh!

how dod you ladies manage?


----------



## _Vicky_

Whopp whoop congratulations!!!

Psshhhh - why has the doctor made that assumption? What hospital are you at?

Fynn T1 was head down and Sam was breech - I was induced at 37+3 and had them vaginally in 8 hours. What do doctors know! lol 

Good luck - you should be getting a consultant appointment at 16 weeks discuss it with them - my consultant was fabulous it makes all the difference xx


----------



## jessyjones

:D thankyou!
Im at Boston hospital ( UK )... i dont know wether English hospitals try and push you towards having a ceserian with multiples but it seems its all they have spoke about... there hasnt been a mention about vaginal birth.... even from my midwife!



_Vicky_ said:


> Whopp whoop congratulations!!!
> 
> Psshhhh - why has the doctor made that assumption? What hospital are you at?
> 
> Fynn T1 was head down and Sam was breech - I was induced at 37+3 and had them vaginally in 8 hours. What do doctors know! lol
> 
> Good luck - you should be getting a consultant appointment at 16 weeks discuss it with them - my consultant was fabulous it makes all the difference xx


----------



## Nivy7272

I am 27+1 with fraternal twin boys, living in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. I recently asked my doc if they were going to plan a c-section for me and they said no way, that they would wait as long as possible before doing that. They said there is a great chance that I will deliver mine naturally, so I am unsure about what your doc has said. It also might be different between the US and UK. Seems though I see a lot of girls from the UK that have scheduled c-sections, but when I asked mine if they would schedule me they said NOPE!


----------



## ems1

Hi, first of all congratulations on ur twin pregnancy. I had my twin boys at 33+5, had a normal vaginal delivery with them both. Started with mild pains at 8am in the morning and had them at 21.23 and 21.34. I laboured with gas and air and a shot of diamorphine at the end. A positive experience. x


----------



## TinkerJess

I'm carrying fraternal twins and no one has mentioned c sections as a definate yet. Just that alot of factors can affect what type of birth you have, I'm hoping these boys get into good positions so I can have a vaginal birth :flower:


----------



## fuzzylu

I did Both babies born vaginally after a 9 hour labour. did need forseps though but that was due to twin one having a caput (swelling on head). 

they will usualy attempt a normal delivery if twin one is head down. well at least thats what they do in my local trust.

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

jessyjones said:


> :D thankyou!
> Im at Boston hospital ( UK )...* i dont know wether English hospitals try and push you towards having a ceserian with multiples but it seems its all they have spoke about... there hasnt been a mention about vaginal birth.... even from my midwife!*
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> Whopp whoop congratulations!!!
> 
> Psshhhh - why has the doctor made that assumption? What hospital are you at?
> 
> Fynn T1 was head down and Sam was breech - I was induced at 37+3 and had them vaginally in 8 hours. What do doctors know! lol
> 
> Good luck - you should be getting a consultant appointment at 16 weeks discuss it with them - my consultant was fabulous it makes all the difference xxClick to expand...

I was at Derby Royal Hospital (think thats its new name) and no one even mentioned c-section as Fynn was always head down. isnt it strange how things are different just a few miles away x


----------



## ni2ki

Im just over 26 weeks, 2nd pregnancy, they want me to do a vaginal delivery, but want me to be prepared for a csection just incase, congrats x


----------



## Plus2

I gave birth vaginally :thumbup: My labour was 2hours and 13 minutes.
Good luck!
xx


----------



## chan8180

I had mine vaginally, twin 1 was head down and twin 2 footling breech. It was never an option for me for C section the hospital and midwives just talked about and assumed it would be natural if twin 1 was head down. It was a quicker labour (4 hours) than with my singleton. One thing they did encourage was an epidural due to position of twin 2 and chances of c section if he became distressed. I was glad about having the epidural as they struggled to turn him so probably would have been quite a painful experience, he ended up being pulled out legs first anyway.

If you have your heart set on natural and twin 1 is in right position then go for it very little end up with c section for twin 2.


----------



## Anna1982

my consultant is insisting on a vag delivery which is ok by me lol, im at wakefield uk, as long as twin one is head down, twins two can be breech or transverse and theyll still got for normal


----------



## Mea

I had a natural birth and it was easier than my singleton birth. Both were head down at 37 weeks, i did have an epidural just in case anything did go wrong but it was a very easy and smooth labour and birth and i would go through it all again.


----------



## lizziedripping

C section for me because twin 1 was breech, but this wasn't decided til I was 34wks and it looked like he was unlikely to move. 

I was still offered the chance for a scan three days before the section tho to confirm he was still breech. I kept a very open mind throughout the pregnancy, and knew that I woukld go with whatever was safest for the babies, not really discussing options until the "eleventh hour". I secretly leaned towards a vaginal delivery, but knew deep down this probably wouldn't be an option in the end. 

A breech leading twin isn't that common tho hun, so there is no reason why you can't have a natural delivery. At this moment it really is too early to call x


----------



## cazd

My twins were head down & my boy engaged.
15 HOour labour ended up in an emergency c/sec under general anaesthetic. 
I missed my children being born & the anaesthetic hit them hard - nearly killed my boy.
I wish to god that I'd had a planned c-section.
I'm still struggling to get over the whole ordeal. A very regretful experience. But then the other replies seem so positive. I guess I was just unlucky


----------



## chetnaz

I had my boys naturally. As long as twin 1 was head down, my consultant didnt see why I shouldnt be able to give birth naturally. It was a very positive experience - much easier than my singleton's birth. I did have an epidural (which they encouraged, just in case an emergency c section is needed) and twin 2 pretty much slipped out 4 minutes after twin 1. I think if twin 1 is head down they should give you a chance to give birth naturally. The last thing you need when caring for twins is to be recovering from a c-section. Good luck and congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## BeckyD

At Heartlands in Birmingham, 60% of twins are delivered by C Section. 
My 2 twins were both head down at the last scan so I'm hopeful now of a natural birth.
However, I think the thing with twins is to be very open minded as no pregnancy is quite 'normal' and situations can change month by month, day by day near the end.
x


----------



## Tasha360

My twins are 2 weeks old, i had a vaginal birth with both. My daughter was head down and my son was transverse. I was induced at 37 wks ( had my waters broke as i was already 2 cm dilated) contractions started immediately. My daughter was born and then i was quickly scanned and my son was breech. I think they wanted to take me down for a section but there wasnt enough time, he was already on his way lol so he was born breech. My labour from start to finish was 44 minutes. I was advised to have an epidural incase of problems with twin 2 but by the time the aneathetist arrived they had been born. xx


----------



## bek74

I was going to attempt a natural as I had problems with any of my singletons, however I went into labour at 28wks and both were breech so I had to have a c-section.
If twin 1 is head down then I can't see why not try for a natural.


----------



## mamato2more

I went to 40 weeks, had a totally natural fast birth..Let me know if you want me to email the link of the birth story from bnb


----------



## ahbon

jessyjones - We're at the same hospital :) 

Neither the hospital midwives nor the consultants I see have said anything about birth possibilities to us yet! Which doc said this to you about the c-section? Our community midwife (Spalding) said it all depends on if the first one is head down or breech re natural or c-section - and that it doesn't really matter what the 2nd one is. She has said she'll talk us thru the twin birth possiblities (not a lot of them to start with i.e. no water birth etc) as it's not really talked about at the antenatal classes.

Got appointment at Boston tomorrow after our anomoly scan last week. Will see if consultants say anything then.

Our neighbour is going in tomorrow am to be induced with her singleton.


----------



## ahbon

jessy - I asked the consultant this am at Boston and they have confirmed again that we can do it naturally if the first twin is head down. If the second twin is head down great, if not they will try to get it out ie.e turning it or pulling it out - a c-section will only come into it if there are problems.

We can request a c-section if we like, with my history they didn't see any reason why I couldn't have one if I wanted one.

Hope this reassures you. x


----------



## jessyjones

ahbon said:


> jessy - I asked the consultant this am at Boston and they have confirmed again that we can do it naturally if the first twin is head down. If the second twin is head down great, if not they will try to get it out ie.e turning it or pulling it out - a c-section will only come into it if there are problems.
> 
> We can request a c-section if we like, with my history they didn't see any reason why I couldn't have one if I wanted one.
> 
> Hope this reassures you. x


:D well thats made me feel a whole lot better. it was my community midwife who said its likely.. dunno why. maybe they just want to prepare me for the worst? my worst fear is to manage one naturally then have to have a section with the second... end up with scars everywhere and pain galore... 
fingers crossed the little horrors play ball and both get in the right position... looking at your photo it looks like yours are ontop of eachother... mine are next to eachother !

Bring on the birth :D woop


----------



## twinmom

I'm in Canada so I'm sure things are slightly different, but my doctor supported my desire for a 'natural' birth as long as I had an epidural. His feeling was if he had to do an emergency c-section he didn't want to have to use general anesthetic to knock me out. I ended up delivering both naturally but my little princess (twin B) took an hour and 20 mins to come out after her brother and had some scary initial problems because of that. I was about 30 seconds away from an emergency c-section (and during the initial panic and medical problems I had wished we had brought her via c-section sooner rather then wait and deliver vaginally). But all worked out in the end.

I'd suggest not having your heart set on one way or another, as you never know what will be necessary at the time, and put your trust in your doctor/midwife. 

So exciting, I actually miss being pregnant a little...so much anticipation


----------



## vineyard

My doctor would have allowed me a vaginal delivery as long as TWIN A was head first. However, both my girls were breech so I had a c-section.


----------



## Emma M

Congratulations!!!

I am 23.5 weeks pregnant with fraternal girl twins. I am giving birth at Heatlands Hospital in Birmingham. When I went to my 12 week appointment I was told that I could expect to have a planned C - Setion at around 36 weeks. 

When I went to my local twins club, I was really surprised to meet other mums who the majority seemed to have had a VB at the same hospital. 

When I went for my 20 weeks scan, I was told that it wouldn't defintely be a planned C-Section, but I should realise that it would be a strong possibility. However they would decide at my 34 week scan what to do dependent upon the position of the lowest baby - so head down VB and breach would be CS.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

i'm in Australia.. Expecting twin boys (22 weeks along). I have been told I have the option (given twin 1 is head down at 32 weeks). I was basically told that a c-section would be generally more risky for me, but a vaginal birth would be more risky for the bubs (bub 2 in particular). After a long talk with my ob and a lot of thinking I have decided to go with an elective c-section at 37-38 weeks.. but that's just my choice, I know plenty of twin mums who have had wonderful experiences with a vaginal birth. No matter what you decide, I believe as long as they get out safely thats the main thing :)


----------



## jessyjones

LOL. it looks like alot of us get told completely conflicting things! fingers crossed they are both in the right position and they come out without hurting me too bad lol :D


----------



## Anna1982

right now its looking like a section for me as twin one is still breech, next scan 26th april to check position,, they were still the same on my last check tuesday
scare witless


----------



## twinmom

Anna1982 said:


> right now its looking like a section for me as twin one is still breech, next scan 26th april to check position,, they were still the same on my last check tuesday
> scare witless

Mine were both breech at my 32 week scan, doc scheduled a c-section...but had both flipped by my 36 week scan (who knew there was any room in there to flip...explains the insane movement I felt those last weeks).


----------



## Dancingkaty1

My twins were born 38 weeks...was going to be induced on the 16th jan but twin 1's waters broke 14th jan!!! They arrived after a 9th labour vaginally....twin 1 Madeleine arrived at 9.25am and twin 2 Hayden arrived 19 mins later at 9.44am..

Madeleine was head down for ages so I wasn't even given the option of a c section...my consultant said it was best to go naturally but to be prepared the 2nd twin may decide to turn and I may need a c section if he was to get distressed. After Madeleine came out the midwives held Hayden in place so he couldn't turn...then b4 I knew it he slipped out!!!

I was terrified of the birth, really expected something to go wrong like give birth to 1st twin naturally then need c section for next twin, or the twins would be poorly and need help breathing etc...all was perfect!!! They said I could go home that day!!! Hayden weighed 6lb 7oz and Madeleine weighed 5lb 2oz..

A few hrs later I developed HELLP syndrome...a VERY serious life threatening condition. Seems to be extremely rare, even all the midwives didn't spot I was developing it, I very nearly died but luckily after 48 hrs in intensive care I was well enough to go back on the maternity ward and be with my twins. Looking back at the actual labour it was magical, couldn't of asked for a better twin birth...

Good luck and take lots of pics!!! Mine are 6 mths 2moro, goes far too quickly. Xxx


----------

